# Kuranda Bed



## GSDog1 (Oct 16, 2013)

We are thinking of ordering a Kuranda bed. 
We have an almost one year old female who is about 60 lbs. 
She is a bed chewer so we have decided on the aluminum frame, but are unsure about what size to order and which material might be best. 
Anybody have any suggestions for us regarding size? How about material pros or cons? 
I emailed them and they suggested 40 oz vinyl or ballistic nylon, but I have questions about both--durability, cleaning, hot/sweat factor.

Thank you!


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

Just a suggestion, but we have the Coolaroo Bed, which is very similar to the Kuranda Bed at half the price, with double the positive reviews.

Amazon.com : Coolaroo Steel Frame Pet Bed, Large, Nutmeg : Elevated Heated Dog Bed : Pet Supplies

It's for our boy Loki who is only 6 months old, but weighs 68lbs, and he fits very comfortably on it with plenty of room to spare. The material of the fabric is breathable so he doesn't get hot.

He lays in it ALL the time!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I've a Coolaroo bed for outdoors as well. None of my dogs care to lay on it. I'm now using it as a spot for the dog to down/stay when I train the other dog in front of it.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We have a coolaroo also. At first he didn't want to get on it. I noticed he really liked to lay on my quilts. I put the quilt on the coolaroo and he got right on it and has slept on it ever since. Now that its summer I don't put the quilt on it. He loves his coolaroo.

I got the large one also. Kaleb is 63 pounds/14 months.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

We have a Coolaroo as well, after about three years it finally developed a hole but they love it so much that I patched it up with some canvas. It was the large version and is just right for a 70-lb shepherd. Sometimes the screws come a bit loose but that's easy enough to tighten up. 

We also have one of those indoor exercise trampolines, it had stopped being bouncy enough for exercise but is perfectly good as a dog bed. I wouldn't recommend it for chewers due to the plastic rim that covers the springs, but for those who don't have chewers, you can often find these little trampolines at thrift stores and craigslist for cheap.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

angierose said:


> We have a Coolaroo as well, after about three years it finally developed a hole but they love it so much that I patched it up with some canvas. It was the large version and is just right for a 70-lb shepherd. Sometimes the screws come a bit loose but that's easy enough to tighten up.


There are replacement pads available for it. Of course that involves undoing all the screws to get it on. Something I'm not looking forward to, but so far ours is holding up fine. We've had it less than a year and it's inside. 

I'm thinking about getting another one for the living room. It's so much easier top clean than the huge pillow beds form costco.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

He loves it. Got the largest size with the outdoor fabric mesh.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

trcy said:


> There are replacement pads available for it. Of course that involves undoing all the screws to get it on. Something I'm not looking forward to, but so far ours is holding up fine. We've had it less than a year and it's inside.


Hah, I hadn't even looked because I thought replacements would be more expensive than that. Thanks!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

did some clicking on amazon for similar beds....no wonder Sears went out of business in alot of locations...they had it listed for $1047.00 - LOL LOL and a replacement cover for something like $267 LOL LOL I am sure they were typos ..... BUT!!!

I worry about dogs chewing these.....I have had a couple Roverpet beds...which they love...but they have all been chewed when a dog first gets introduced to them....

Lee


----------



## GSDog1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.

Mrs. P--such a cute picture!

We are concerned about the chew-factor as well. 

We thought maybe the Kuranda might hold up better? But it seems like for the price difference, the Coolaroo might be a contender? Although Kuranda does say it has a warranty for certain fabrics.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The difference between Kuranda beds and Coolaroo beds is that the fabric over the frame is protected. I have old style Kurandas that have been discontinued, but they have PVC piping over the fabric, making it impossible to chew. Dogs not only can't get at the fabric on the frame, they can't get their mouths closed far enough around the PVC to get at the fabric in the middle either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As you can see, Cassidy tried, but could not destroy her Kuranda bed: 










We bought that in January 2001, and still have and use it today. We bought an identical one in November 2005 and still use that one too.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> As you can see, Cassidy tried, but could not destroy her Kuranda bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol looks like she destroyed her teeth though))))


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's Loki on his Coolaroo.


----------



## GSDog1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute pic of Loki!

We are still deciding. The fabric over frame being protected is the dilemma. 

Thanks again for all of your responses!


----------

